# Early pre-menstrual signs at day 17?



## Minno

Righto ladies, this may sound a bit mad, but after tracking my cycle for so long I'm convinced I get signs that I'm going to get AF and not BFP as early as CD15-17 in my cycle. It starts with needing to pee more than usual which then subsides, but which is shortly followed by spots usually around my face, then feeling irritable, and finally headaches. Oh, and I also get a dull ache usually down my left leg. 

Can this be right? Or is there another reason I would get these symptoms? Surely if I were pg I wouldn't have exactly the same symptoms as I have every other month?

Would really appreciate your thoughts cos I'm sat here already p'd off on CD17 cos have developed cheek spot and feel grumpy today which prob means thats it for this cycle :(((


----------



## Cui

I don't know about your exact symptoms, but I do think it's possible. After tracking my cycle for a long time, I noticed that I always get a migraine headache 7-9 days past ovulation approx. Cd20. 
I believe it is my body shifting hormonally to Pre Menstrual symptoms because it knows the egg did not fertilize. I had migraines on Sunday and Monday and sure enough AF:witch: arrived today(Friday).
The one time I got pregnant I didn't have any migraines.
I'm starting to look at it like a built in early pregnancy test LOL.


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi Minno, immediately after Ovulation I get what are like pre menstral symptoms around day 17/18 (2/3 dpo). If I am not pregnant they completely stop about 5 days before AF, if I am pregnant, they tend to be a lot less, and then fade within a few days, then the pregnancy symptoms start up around 8/9 dpo. 
:hugs:


----------



## Minno

Cui - that's so interesting. I also look at mine kinda like a built in early pg test. Keep hoping they will be different one month and that will be it.
Lucy- thanks for your post, also very interesting. My symptoms usually stop around CD21 and then I get AF around CD26/7. So I will monitor this month and see if they stop or continue but less intensely. What pg symtpoms do you notice at days 8/9 dpo?


----------



## Lucy1973

For me, just starting to feel funny...kind of light headed/faint, can't stand up for long....plus bbs aren't as sensitive as PMT :hugs:


----------



## Minno

Mmm - will keep an eye on this. I never get sore bbs but I do get lots of headaches just before AF is due.
Someone did mention something about AF and early pg symptoms being the same due to high levels of progesterone. So perhaps I would get the symptoms anyway?
Arrghh - its all so confusing!


----------



## Caterpiller

Having monitored every single tweak and twinge for the last 17 cycles, I have done some research and tracked on what days things happen - based on what I have picked up Progesterone peaks betweeen 7dpo and 9dpo, which is normally why temps might start to taper off if AF is coming, and why breast hurts, why skin breaks out and why headaches occur - I have always suffered from Progesterone headaches (worse when on the pill). Some nausea, some heartburn, irritating leg, backache, the rest - its seems to be the hormones more than anything else - have not been pregnant in those 17 cycles, so I don't know what it will be like when I eventually do become so - God willing. I have also noticed that when I had an annovulatory cycle, my symptoms were entirely different. Based on this the pre menstrual symptoms are usual - I panicked the first time, thinking I was getting my period early - however, it was just my system working through its 2ww - good luck to all, and try not to read too much in to symptoms :dust:


----------



## ArticBaby

For the past few cycles, I have been symptom spotting like crazy. Starting with 1dpo and so on.....

I always say im not going to symptom spot, but always wind up doing it.

But then I hear lately some of them who got their bfp, didnt have any symptoms and they thought af was coming.


aaarrrggghhh:wacko:


----------



## Minno

I know - there's no rhyme or reason to it! I am now CD19 - felt very grumpy today. Been barking a DH and my son for no real reason. Feeling it must be hormonal. Probs means AF on the way then. And yet I still have to wait another week til she appears. x


----------



## Lucy1973

Minno said:


> I know - there's no rhyme or reason to it! I am now CD19 - felt very grumpy today. Been barking a DH and my son for no real reason. Feeling it must be hormonal. Probs means AF on the way then. And yet I still have to wait another week til she appears. x

In my last pregnancy I was bad tempered like PMT but times 100.....and for longer.....who knows? :hugs:


----------



## Minno

Hey there Lucy.
Now thats interesting. I was grumpy yesterday and today - much more so than usual. Normally only lasts a day. Could really thump something so went and did a cardio class instead.
STill feel irritated!! xx


----------



## Lucy1973

For me that was when I realised I was pregnant...REALLY bad mood and went on for alot longer.....here's hoping babes! :hugs:


----------



## Minno

Aw thanks hun. I daren't even hope as have so convinced myself its not happening this month. Mind you I do that every month as otherwise I just get so disappointed and upset. 
Man this ttc is tough! But as the saying goes - what doesn't kill you makes you stronger...


----------



## Lucy1973

It is tough, I am just starting the 2WW, it makes me crazy! :wacko:

But at least for those 2 weeks, you know there is a chance you are preg! :hugs:

I hope you get your BFP soon. :hugs::flower:


----------



## Minno

You too Lucy!
I hate the 2WW also. Already counting down to AF day which is likely the beginning of next week. Wondering if I should test early just in case...no, stop it! Mustn't do that!
Arrgghh - hoping again, must stop that too !! :) 
Lots of luck to you hun xxx


----------



## Lucy1973

You know I have trouble waiting for AF, b4 I test, I don't blame you if you do! :flower:

Good luck, here's hoping! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Minno

I know. Seems we can only be hopeful for such a short time and even that is twinged with anxiety! But I do agree its better than the time when AF arrives and the few days after that. Gotta be hopeful. How long have you been ttc pet?
x


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi, I been trying since Dec 2009, got pregnant twice this year straight away, but lost em both very early...:growlmad::cry:

We are trying again, but my cycle is being wierd this month and I really don't know what is going on! :wacko:

If I were you, I would do a test about 12dpo. Recently I find it easier to see a BFN then I know AF on her miserable witchy way! 

:dust:to you, as this is the most hopeful time of month for you, and there is nothing wrong with hoping!


----------

